# Sign Project in St. Paul



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a sign we did for a dry cleaning company near the Wild Hockey Arena in St. Paul MN.











BEFORE










BEFORE











DURING










AFTER


Lettering was added later and I will post a pic or two once I make it back down there.:thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks good my friend


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

nice! what kind of paint did you use?


----------

